# Can't use my 25.00 Google credit on case



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I waited to use the 25 bucks I got from Google when I purchased my n7. I did that so I could put it towards a case in the play store. It is now available but my credit is an unsupported payment method. what an effin rip don't get me wrong I appreciate the 25 bucks but I should be able to spend it on whatever I want in the playstore. Grrrrr rant over but I still feel cheated.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://support.googl...&answer=2670129

We've known this for awhile now. Spending any amount of money on the case in the Play Store is a waste of money anyways.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> Dedicated app cost money for the TT license, making a part of TT itself is free for the plugin


 very true I did learn that after the fact .quite happy I did.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

